
Google ?= Exxon - binarybana

======
binarybana
This past week I was able to talk a partner of an oil and gas VC that
specializes in small scale (less than 10M) projects. One of the things I asked
her was if the 'small-fry' oil and gas industry was being smothered by the
giants of Exxon, BP, and Shell much as some people claim is being done by
Microsoft, Google, and Yahoo. She replied that the big three are only able to
pursue and develop the projects which show a high margin due to their high
operating costs thereby allowing small ventures to flourish in projects that
aren't 'profitable enough'.

Certainly this argument has also been made for the internet market too, but
the oil and gas market is heavily capital dependent with large 'retooling'
costs whereas the internet industry is driven largely by a smart labor force
(ie: a more agile industry). So is it a possibility that small time internet
ventures are more vulnerable to attack than the equivalent oil and gas company
(and other industries for that matter)?

~~~
jsjenkins168
Does anyone have experiences going to VCs for funding that dont specialize in
internet technology startups? I am particularily interested if say an oil/gas
VC would be willing to negotiate sweeter terms than many of the "cut-throat"
tech VCs would...

~~~
sf2007
Why would a VC firm specializing in oil/energy invest in an internet startup?
VCs generally have specific areas they invest in.. if they don't "Specialize"
in internet, they won't invest in you.

~~~
jamongkad
My point exactly

